# Drill press capper..



## chachi44089 (Feb 28, 2011)

I currently have a batch of skeeter pee clearing. I decided I wanted to bottle it in beer bottles. After doing a bit of research on cappers, I decided to buy this stainless steel drill press capper off ebay. I just got it in the mail and I can say its very well made. Heavy stainless. Real thick, nice machining and smooth. Seems very well made. I wanted to try it sinse I have several drill presses, and on another forum some guys were raving about how well it worked, even on twist off bottles. It was only $13 shipped.. Has any of you tried it. I have to pick up some caps, but I will let you know how well it works when I test it. Here is a pic..


----------



## Tom (Feb 28, 2011)

Not seen anything like it


----------



## GerardVineyard (Feb 28, 2011)

I am assuming that the drill press is NOT on while you are using this, but just using the press as a lever to secure the cap.


----------



## chachi44089 (Feb 28, 2011)

GerardVineyard said:


> I am assuming that the drill press is NOT on while you are using this, but just using the press as a lever to secure the cap.



Correct.. The instructions have it written in bold lettering..


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2011)

In all my years of brewing Ive only bottled once. After the first time bottling I swore it off and went straight to kegging!!!!!!!!!! I have enough bottles to clean and sanitize or buy or find for that matter with wine making!!!!!!!


----------



## chachi44089 (Mar 1, 2011)

I was kinda thinking the same thing..I am pretty sick of scraping labels as it is. Plus I dont think my friends nor I would just have one little 12oz bottle of pee, we would wind up opening several at a sitting. So wine bottles would be just as good. I might do a few "single servings" in 12oz bottles, and the rest in wine bottles. I was also thinking about the smaller size wine bottles to use for pee and wine. That might be a better option. It would be cool to keg it. I have a keg-o-rator. I think I would need one of those "coney-kegs" and another tap. Just drill another hole in the fridge and "tee" my CO2..I think..


----------



## chachi44089 (Mar 22, 2011)

Tested the drill press capper on some screw top bottles..I filled them with soda water and left them sit a week. No leaks, no issues..I even shook them up real good to try and force them to leak. No problems. They twist off just like a factory cap. I will be using beer bottles for my skeeter pee. Both twist and pry bottles.


----------



## RyboFlav (Mar 22, 2011)

Chachi,

Any chance you have a means of accurately measuring the inner diameter of the capper? A buddy of mine has access to a machining shop...


----------



## Flem (Mar 22, 2011)

Your buddy works pretty cheap if he can make one for $13.00 LOL


----------



## chachi44089 (Mar 23, 2011)

RyboFlav said:


> Chachi,
> 
> Any chance you have a means of accurately measuring the inner diameter of the capper? A buddy of mine has access to a machining shop...



Sure! For $13.00 
Just buy one, they are dirt cheap!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Stainless-Steel...202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5b87f6ba


----------



## RyboFlav (Mar 23, 2011)

haha, yeah... we couldn't find the listing so we were resorting to alternate measures...


----------



## chachi44089 (Mar 23, 2011)

Right here.. http://cgi.ebay.com/Stainless-Steel...4198202?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5b87 f6ba


----------

